# Tom Knapp and Byron Ferguson at Creekside Hunting & Fishing Show Needville Texas



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Tom Knapp and Byron Ferguson of ESPN Fame will be at our 7th Annual Creekside Hunting and Fishing Show in Needville, Texas on May 19 - 20th, 2012. If you're not familiar with these two gentleman, visit our website for the Show at www.creeksideshow.com  for more information on them, and all the many other popular attractions this year.

Check back in the near future, and click on 'Schedule of Events' for days and times of the many events.

Fun For the Entire Family...Free Admission and Parking for both days. There will be Vendor Booths to please Women, Men and Children alike.

Look forward to seeing many 2Coolers there...Come by the Helicopter Ride Booth to tell Don (Troutsnot) and Marsha (MrsTroutsnot) hello. Did I just mention Helicopter Rides??? For approximately $30 per person, you can enjoy an approximate 8 minute ride in a 4-seater helicopter, and enjoy an awesome experience.

Thank You in Advance For Your Support...This show allows us to have a Fishing Contest each day of the Show, for a total of approximately 70 boys and girls, to compete for College Scholarships totaling $10,000.00. See the above Show Link for details...Maybe you have a child who qualifies to be one of the contestants.!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Please email me with any questions...

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

If you now go to www.creeksideshow.com, there is a list of 'Schedule of Events' posted, which includes the times of Tom Knapp's and Byron Ferguson's performances on each day, along with many other special events.

We hope to see many of you there!

If you have any questions, feel free to send me an email at [email protected] or contact any other's listed on the website for information.

Marsha (MrsTroutsnot)


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I will see y'all there. I will be at the Grey Feather Adventures booth. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds great, Chuck...Hopefully we'll be able to stop by and say 'hello', but if not, come out and see us at the Helicopter Rides...

Marsha


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

*It's time to mark your calendars for this upcoming weekend...Looks as though the weather will be nice! *

*Remember...Free Parking and Free Admission!!!*

*Also, our '52 Week' Gun Raffle Tickets will be on sale at the show...*


*2012-2013 52-GUN RAFFLE INFORMATION*


*Each year the Creekside Hunting & Fishing Show sponsors an awesome 52 Gun - 52 Week Year-Long Gun Raffle. *
* This year we are again teaming up with Academy *
*to supply guns and rifles in the raffle.*

*Here's how it works: *
*There are 500 raffle tickets sold at $100 each.*
*There are 52 firearms raffled - one each week for 52 weeks.*
*Deadline to purchase tickets is by June 30th, 2012*
*or until all 500 tickets are sold which will be well before that date.*
*Drawings will begin the first Sunday in July and continue each Sunday morning for 52 weeks through end of June, 2013.*
*Every winner's ticket is dropped back into the barrel so*
*each ticket held has 52 chances to win. That's $1.92 per draw.*
*The guns range in retail value from $290 to $1200 each *
*with the average being around $700.00*

*All winners will be contacted by phone and/or email.*
*Results will be posted on **www.creeksideshow.com/raffle.htm*
*Drawings are witnessed by a Creekside Show team member *
*and a local law enforcement officer.*

*All profits from the Raffle are used to fund the non-profit*
*Annual Creekside Hunting and Fishing Show whose funds are dedicated to providing a top quality community event *
*plus college scholarships for area high school students *
*and donations to various community needs. Including this year's show (awarding $10,000 to 8 students in college scholarships via our fishing tournaments during the show), the past 5 years, we will have awarded $33,500 in scholarships to area students.*

*AND HERE'S THE GREAT PART !!!*
*If you choose to receive the gun you win, it must be picked up at the Katy, Texas Academy location and you will have to pay tax on it.*
*HOWEVER, winners may choose to receive an Academy Gift Card in the amount of the value good at any Academy store nationwide for other purchases of equal value. *

*TICKETS ON SALE AT THE SHOW MAY 19-20 ! *

*Or contact Raffle Coordiantors:*

*Marvin Edwards 281-235-6602 *
* Jason Hobbs 281-652-6193*
*- Or -*
*any team member that you have purchased from before*
​*Again, there are only 500 tickets to be sold !!!*


*Visit the **www.creeksideshow.com** to view the results of the drawings still going on for 2011-2012 and the winners.*

*The Creekside Hunting and Fishing Show is sponsored by members of Creekside Christian Fellowship Church in Needville, Tx *
*and is a 501-3C Charity. *

*If you are interested in having a booth or being a sponsor for the 8th Annual Show in May of 2013, please contact Tom Koppa 281-652-6233 **[email protected]*


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Hope to see you this weekend, may 19th- 20th...

Thanks for your support...


----------

